# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  La belle MAYA est à parrainer !!Aidez la !!

## Vive Le Chat

En se promenant dans Gisors, Nancy croisa le chemin dune jeune chatte pleine qui marchait à peine. Elle la recueilli dans une cage de convalescence et lui donna à manger. La chatte était tellement épuisée avec un ventre énorme quelle mangeait allongé. Il a fallu trois jours pour qu'elle se remette débout. Maya a été stérilisé et identifiée. Elle a repris des forces et, timide au début, elle est devenue très joueuse aussi bien en solo quavec les autres chats. Elle est douce et elle cherche le contact humain à travers les caresses et le jeu. Son seul défaut, elle a pris la mauvaise habitude de ne pas rentrer entièrement dans la litière et de faire sa grosse commission à côté...Si vous désirez aider Maya, faites un geste généreux pour elle en devenant son parrain pour contribuer à ses soins quotidiens, en faisant un don ou encore en adhérant à lassociation annuellement.Pour parrainer Maya cliquez sur ce lien :   http://www.helloasso.com/association.../formulaires/3

----------

